# Foreign Pensioner in Canada



## apu (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone know if a Danish (citizen) pensioner can move to Canada permanently?

The pension is payed by the Danish state.
It comes to about 3300 Canadian dollars per month. Even though that is not much, it should cover basic living, relieving Canada of any financial burden. 

Would such a person be granted a permanent visa?

Thanks.


----------

